# Transferring recordings from Hopper to Hopper 3



## Tina B (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a Hopper w/o sling. Due to a customer service issue Dish offered to upgrade me to Hopper 3 without an upgrade charge. I wasn't really planning to upgrade, so I haven't really had a lot of time to research.

My Hopper is about 20% full right now. The CSR advised I could transfer my recordings via EHD. I don't currently have one. I can get one, but they have set up my appointment for tomorrow, so I'm not sure I'll have the time to get one and transfer the recordings before the tech gets here. Not sure how long to expect the transfer to take....so if anyone has a guestimate there?

I gather I need to get the recordings off the old Hopper before they deactivate it to activate the new Hopper 3?

I haven't seen anyone mention using this method How to Transfer Recordings Between Two Hoppers | MyDISH | DISH Customer Support to do their transfers (including the CSR). Does this feature not actually work?

Trying to decide if I should just push back my install date, so I have more time to deal with getting my recordings situated. I've been using a universal remote for my Hopper, instead of the original remote. If I back up my settings to my original remote, I should be able to transfer my timers to the new Hopper with it, if I'm understanding what I've read here. Is this correct?

Hmmm, I actually just got an email telling me my equipment had been deactivated, since I'm using it right now, I'm assuming this is just part of a form letter, because I asked them to send me a return kit (because I wanted to make sure the method of using the ethernet cable doesn't in fact work before I go out and buy a HD), instead of having the tech take the old unit. Otherwise, this might all be moot lol.

Thanks.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

You didn't mention whether it is a morning appointment or not. If it is a morning appointment, then I believe you do not have enough time. The installer isn't likely gonna wait around for you to get your transfers completed with whichever method you choose.


----------



## Tina B (Mar 1, 2017)

it's a 12-5 window, the thing current claims they will arrive between 3-5, but based on my previous experience, they just keep changing that thing so it's not reliable. However, I'm thinking if I grab a drive early in the am, I probably can get things handled before he gets here and if not, most of what's on there I can probably get off the on demand. Getting different answers from the CSRs (shocking i know) about whether I can get the recordings off the old hopper after new is installed. One says no, the other says yes, so I reckon I'll try and get things transferred before to be on the safe side. May just copy over the few things I know aren't on VOD and then do the rest if time allows.


----------



## Tina B (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh and fwiw, he also said the ethernet transfer only works on same model equipment, thus I'd have to go the EHD route.

He also claimed using the remote backup to transfer my timers would not work, though I could swear I've seen other posters here say they've been able to do it.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

The problem with some VOD is the forced/limited playback controls that do not exist with timer recorded events. I would consider the source of the VOD before abandoning the equivalent recording.


----------



## Tina B (Mar 1, 2017)

I hear ya. I'd rather have the recordings, just saying, if for some reason I can't get everything transferred, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

When I upgraded, the installer left my Hopper, still activated, so theprograms could continue transferring to HD. After it was done, I called DISH, had them de-activate and send me a shipping return box for the Hopper.
Try this with the remote...
Associate the new remote with the old Hopper, back up
Associate the new remote with the new Hopper, restore.
If that doesn't work...
Backup your old remote with old Hopper
Associate with new Hopper and restore.
I couldn't get mine to work. A very inconvenient issue!


----------



## Tina B (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks  I decided to go ahead and move the appointment to tomorrow to give me more wiggle room. I'll keep that in mind if I don't get things squared away today though. I wasn't sure if they could leave both Hoppers activated at the same time or not.

I'm going to try and get my recordings all transferred to the EHD today, so I don't have to worry about it. Particularly since whether you get a tech that knows what he's doing seems to be a crap shoot here. The one that did my parents install was great, the one that did mine reeked of pot smoke and seemed like he just wanted to get out of dodge as fast as possible lol.


----------

